# Am i normal?



## SteveScan (May 15, 2015)

Is it just me or is this normal, last weekend I bought myself A Kato CP ES4400, this week my BNSF ES4400 arrived, Monday I ordered a BNSF Dash 8 and now I have just ordered a BNSF C44-9W and I have not even started building my layout yet!


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

You're a model railroader..............that negates your question. You can be one or the other, but not both.


----------



## SteveScan (May 15, 2015)

That makes sense, Lol.


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

Perfectly normal.......
It's the REST of the world that's crazy!!!!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I take it you're not married!


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*normal*

Hi,all,what is normal.definition please.:laugh: I`m married and still buy train stuff when I can afford it. Been known to buy engines and not have the right track to run them on. the main thing is have fun whatever you do. 


Everybody enjoy sunday,yikes monday and work week starts tomorrow,cheers,sanepilot::smokin:


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm waiting for ya to tell us what might not be normal.


----------



## SteveScan (May 15, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> I take it you're not married!


Lol I am on my second marriage.


----------



## SteveScan (May 15, 2015)

I recently went on a purge of my plastic kit stash, so had a little bit of cash to spare to start my railroad, so no stress on the married bliss side of things, I really must be practical with my next purchases though.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

SteveScan said:


> I recently went on a purge of my plastic kit stash, so had a little bit of cash to spare to start my railroad, so no stress on the married bliss side of things, I really must be practical with my next purchases though.


Why? There is nothing practical about this hobby. We do it for the fun of it, and for the love of trains. If you want to be practical, take up something like woodworking.

Honestly, though, I have a fixed budget, and I stick to it. If I need something expensive, I save the budgeted money for it, sometimes for months. No marital strife whatsoever (that comes when I try to skip date night to work on my layout.).


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Normal is just a setting on the dryer.


----------



## SteveScan (May 15, 2015)

Ok I feel as normal as any of us is, though by practical I man a controller and some track so I can play a little, until I can start building my layout, Lol.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Normal. I often have buying binges, myself.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

flyboy2610 said:


> Normal is just a setting on the dryer.


Our drier does not have a "normal" setting. Does that mean that our drier is abnormal?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That's why there are these guys... http://www.showcase-express.com/


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

shaygetz said:


> That's why there are these guys... http://www.showcase-express.com/


Nice-looking cases. But not for those on a budget. I just can't justify spending more on a display case than I spent on the rolling stock that would go into it.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I had an awesome find at a local flea market and got about 20 sections in HO gauge for $5 a piece. The previous owner was displaying 1/64 NASCAR in them. They indeed are quite pricey when new, but they do look great and go together well...


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

MtRR75 said:


> Our drier does not have a "normal" setting. Does that mean that our drier is abnormal?


http://www.amazon.com/Normal-Just-Setting-Your-Dryer/dp/1561795852


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Beyond "normal"*

My local train shop is located on La Mesa Blvd. The nearest cross street is Normal Ave. (honest!) When I go to the train store, my wife refers to it as " that place that's a little beyond normal!" Can't really argue with that!

Traction Fan
:laugh:


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

traction fan said:


> ....my wife refers to it as " that place that's a little beyond normal!" ...


:laugh: That was good.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

There is also a Normal, Illinois, and a Normal Street in Athens GA. I used to get my hair cut in the Normal Barbershop there, and eat in the Normal Diner.

An older use of the word "normal" was to describe schools for teachers, as they set the standards for education. The areas in Athens were around the State Normal School, hence the names.


----------



## SteveScan (May 15, 2015)

Ok so I guess I am as normal as anyone who has this affliction Lol.


----------

